# Lightheavyweight Unbeaten, Unassigned Fighters (Part 7)



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*1)*








*Artur Alibulatov – 10-0-0 - Russian – 20 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 11-11, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
Like most the Russians on the light heavyweight list, Alibulatov comes from a Sanda and combat ***** background. In October, Alibulatov competed in the Ukraine World Cup of Martial Arts, entering three separate three-day tournaments in combat *****, kickboxing and MMA. He won gold in all three events, finishing each of his MMA opponents in the first round. On top of his impressive 10-0 record, the Russian has won each of his last 8 fights in the very first round. Although he has been fighting at light heavyweight, the 20 year old walks around at just 200 pounds, so a drop to Middleweight should happen if he makes it to the big leagues. 

*2)*








*Ed Gordon – 4-0-0 - American – 28 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 10-8, Last Fought: Apr ’12*
American Gordon has fought all his amateur and pro MMA fights exclusively for top regional promotion Ring of Combat. As well as being 4-0 as a pro, the ‘Truck’ was also 3-0 as an amateur. Gordon trains out of a top camp in Serra-Longo – house to fighters such as Chris Weidman, Constantinos Phillippou and Al Iaquinta. The 28 year old has a top wrestling background, and was an All-American in both freestyle and Greco-Roman wrestling. He was also a 1st team All-State American Football player, so is extremely athletic. Gordon beat 8-fight M1 veteran David Tkeshelashvili (8-4) in just his 3rd fight. In his next fight in June he will fight for the ROC Light Heavyweight title against Carlos Brooks (4-1). 

*3)*








*Wagner Prado – 6-0-0 - Brazilian – 24 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 9-8, Last Fought: Apr ’11*
Brazilian fighter Prado has a nasty Muay Thai game, and has used it to help him get 5 TKO wins in his 6 fights. Prado is a huge Light Heavyweight and strong as an ox. The 24 year old recently earned his blue belt in Jiu-Jitsu, so is improving that aspect of his game. Prado trains at one of Brazil’s best camps - Team Nogueira, which needs no explanation. He has not fought in a year due to injury, but is due to fight again this upcoming weekend. 

*4)*








*Brandon Ropati – 6-0-0 - Kiwi – 22 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 16-2, Last Fought: Mar ’12 – ICNZ Champion *
One of just two fighters from New Zealand out of the entire 200-person list, Ropati is also from Samoan and Chinese heritage. He brings a perfect 6-0 record to the table, with 4 of the wins coming via punches. Ropati comes from a wrestling background, but he’s very well rounded and has been training in jiu-jitsu for 5 years. Among his accomplishments in jiu-jitsu include winning bronze in the Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu World Cup in Abu Dhabi in 2010. The 22 year old has spent time at American Top Team to train with compatriot Mark Hunt, and last month it was announced that Ropati had signed with top Asian promotion Legend Fighting Championships. In his most recent fight in March the ICNZ Light Heavyweight Champion defended his title with a hard fought decision win over Bellator vet Sam Alvey (17-3). 

*5)*








*Sultan Aliev – 5-0-0 - Russian – 27 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 16-2, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
The second of an impressive 4 Russians on the Light heavyweight list, Aliev makes it this high due to the good opposition he has faced. Aliev is a former Champion of ***** in Europe, and a World Cup holder in combat *****. In his very first fight he won a decision over the experienced Sergey Guzev (10-2). He also TKO’d Marcin Elsner (7-3) to end his 5-fight win streak, and he also holds a win over Hracho Darpinyan (5-2). After starting out his career with 2 decision wins, Aliev has since won 3 straight by TKO. 

*6)*








*Ben Reiter – 4-0-0 - American – 24 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 18-5, Last Fought: Oct ’11 – Inka Champion *
Reiter is a big LHW at 6’3”, and he comes from a wrestling background. Reiter is American but has fought his entire career in Peru for the Inka promotion, and he is their Light heavyweight Champion. His accomplishments include winning the 4-man 1-night LHW tournament in August when he was just 1-0. During the tournament he TKO’d Fernando Dauny (11-4) in the semi’s and he ended the 7-fight winning streak of Fernando Di Pierro (9-1) in the final. The 24 year old has finished 4 of his 5 fights, with 3 coming via TKO. 

*7)*








*Anthony Taylor – 5-0-0 - English – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-0, Last Fought: Nov ’11 – Supremacy FC Champion *
Stand-up specialist Taylor has finished all 5 of his fights, finishing 4 by TKO and the other by Submission. The Englishman is extremely aggressive and in his most recent fight he went to the 2nd round for the first time in his career when he TKO’d the previously Mark Godbeer (7-0) – a fighter that has since gone on to sign with BAMMA. Taylor recently signed with top British promotion BAMMA. He was due to make his debut for the promotion against Fraser Opie in March, but the bout was cancelled when Opie pulled out due to injury. 

*8)*








*Saparbek Safarov – 5-0-0 - Ukrainian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 11-4, Last Fought: Dec ’11*
Safarov has one of the most impressive records, as he has finished all 5 fights in the first round, with an average fight time of just 90 seconds. He is mainly a stand up fighter, and 4 of the 5 wins have come via TKO. In an infamous incident in 2011, he was due to fight Tomasz Narkun for M1, but during the stare down at the weigh-ins he punched Narkun, and was thus disqualified and banned from M1. Since that incident he has fought once for WUFC, continuing his streak of 1st round stoppages when he beat Igor Silusarchuk (7-5). 

*9)*








*Iain Martell – 5-0-0 - English – 21 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 6-11, Last Fought: Feb ’12*
British brawler Martell comes from a background in boxing, and at just 21 years old is one of UCMMA’s top prospects. He was 2-0 as an amateur before turning pro, and he has never been to the judges’ scorecards yet in MMA. Just 1 of his fights has gone beyond the 1st round, and he has finished 3 fights by TKO and 2 by Submission. Although he looks like a large LHW, he’s previously stated he wants to drop to Middleweight at some point in the future. He has also appeared on the UK dating show ‘Take me out’. 

*10)*








*Justin Friddle – 5-0-0 - American – 25 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 9-12, Last Fought: Apr ’12 – RATR Champion *
On top of a 5-0 pro record, Friddle was also 6-1 as an amateur (which included 5 finishes). After starting out his pro career with a decision win, he has since won 4 straight first round finishes. In his most recent fight 2 weeks ago, the 25 year old won the Rumble at the Rodeo Light Heavyweight title with a 60 second knockout. In just his 2nd fight he handed Roman Pizzolato (6-0) his first loss. 

*11)*








*Salim Daudov – 4-0-0 - Russian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 8-5, Last Fought: Nov ’11*
Russian fighter Daudov fights for the M1 promotion, and is currently in the process of competing in their European Light Heavyweight tournament. In his most recent fight in the Semi’s he got an upset decision win over 6-fight M1 veteran Sergey Kornev (9-1). Daudov recently went to the judges’ scorecards for the first time in his career after starting with 3 TKO wins. 

*12)*








*Max Nunes – 5-0-0 - Swedish – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-0, Last Fought: Apr ’12*
Nunes trains out of the same camp as fellow LHW prospect Jimi Manuwa, and has impressively finished all 5 fights in the very first round, with 3 coming by TKO and 2 by Submission. He fights for top UK promotion UCMMA and in his most recent fight he handed Shane Fourie (3-0) his first defeat. 

*13)*








*Marcin Lazarz – 4-0-0 - Polish – 26 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 8-5, Last Fought: Nov ’11*
Polish fighter Lazarz trains at England at Team Titan, alongside UFC fighters Brad Pickett and Jason Young. Lazarz is primeraly a grappler, and comes from a Jiu-Jitsu and Wrestling background. He fights for English promotion WFC, and is due to fight for their Light Heavyweight title in the coming months. He has finished 2 of his 4 wins, and his best win came in July over Pavel Doroftei (8-1). 

*14)*








*Justin Ledet – 4-0-0 - American – 23 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 6-6, Last Fought: Jan ’12*
Young American Light Heavyweight Ledet is 4-0 as a pro after going 3-0 as an amateur. He has finished each of his pro and amateur fights, with most coming by Submission. Ledet is a tall LHW at 6’4” but doesn’t come from any martial art background, though he was a top basketball player in college. In his most recent fight he submitted Shark Fights veteran Isaac Villanueva (7-5). Ledet also gets good training in with top Jiu-Jitsu fighter Draculino. 

*15)*








*Todd Stoute – 4-0-0 - Canadian – 28 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-2, Last Fought: Dec ’11*
Stout is a top Canadian Kickboxer (born in Trinidad), and he’s finished 3 of his 4 fights by TKO. He also gets top wrestling training with UFC fighter Sean Pierson, and boxing training from the Grant brothers. Stoute fought earlier in his career at 250 pounds, but has recently slimmed down to 205. He was due to fight at Instinct MMA 3 in March but had to withdraw due to injury. Outside of MMA, Stoute was jailed in 2004 for 3 and a half years for ****. 

*16)*








*David Baudrier – 4-0-0 - French – 30 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 6-4, Last Fought: Nov ’11*
Baudrier is the only French fighter on this list, and he has finished 3 of his 4 fights by Submission. Baudrier recently signed for M1, and in November he won in his first fight for the organisation by Submission. His accomplishments include winning the 4-man one-night PFC LHW tournament in 2010, and winning the 2011 French Jiu-Jitsu Open. He is however a small Light heavyweight, so there is a good chance he will drop to Middleweight in the future.

*17)*








*Chris Lokteff – 7-0-0 - Australian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 6-10, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
Australian fighter Lokteff has the impressive record of having finished every fight by TKO, with 6 of the 7 occurring in the very first round. Lokteff doesn’t come from any martial arts background, and begun training MMA just 2 years ago. He trains at top Australian gym Integrated MMA alongside UFC fighter Kyle Noke. Lokteff has fought regularly with all 7 fights coming within the last year, but the downside is that he has faced a very poor level of opposition. 

*18)*








*Matthew Pazanin – 5-0-0 - American – 29 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-7, Last Fought: Apr ’12*
29 year old Pazanin is another Light Heavyweight who has never gone to the judges’ scorecards. He has finished 4 fights by Submission, and 1 by TKO. He made his debut in 2008, and after a 3 year hiatus he has fought 4 times since February of 2011. Pazanin fights out of North Dakota, and his best win was a 2011 Submission of Kyle Olsen (30-23). 

*19)*








*Pete Brooks – 5-0-0 - American – 37 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-4, Last Fought: Nov ’11 – URCC Champion *
Brooks is the oldest fighter of the entire 200 fighters at 37 years old, but he is however the URCC Light Heavyweight Champion. Brooks is an extremely lanky fighter at 6’6” tall, and his frame has helped him to win 4 of his 5 fights by 1st round Submission. The American is based in the Philippines, and besides his first fight he has fought exclusively in Asia. At college he was a top basketball player, and moved onto Jiu-Jitsu a few years ago. Unfortunately he has fought very poor opposition so far, but it is hard to find good Light Heavyweights to fight in Asia. 

*20)*








*Jakub Stejskal – 4-0-0 - Czech – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 1-1, Last Fought: Feb ’12 *
The final fighter on the LHW list is 4-0 Stejskal, who had finished all 4 fights by Submission. He has fought all his fights for the Czech promotion Gladiator Championship Fighting, and in his most recent fight he beat Lukas Tvrdy (1-0). On the downside, the 4 opponents Stejskal has fought only have a combined 2 fights.


----------

